# Migraines and IBS?



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hi, my docs diagnosed me with migraines (explains the dizzyness and the headaches!) and he said all my tummy troubles could be connected. i was just wondering if anyone out there suffers from ibs AND migraines too??Sarah


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi SarahI spoke to my mum about how I have been feeling the past couple of days. (Dizziness, numbness and cramp in arms, joint pain, major headache). I was blaming it on the onions that were in my dinner and I do get these symptoms when having an IBS attack....My mum said that these were the same symptoms she gets with a migraine and that her doctor said that these can be connected with digestive problems...


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

yes. I normally get an ibs attack after having a migraine. all day yesterday I had a bad headache and woke up this morning with an attack.


----------



## Zee (Oct 5, 2004)

Add me to the list -- I've had moderate/severe migraines since I was 6 (so 12+ years now)... They have their own triggers, some connected to the IBS triggers - some not. I generally do get an IBS epi during/after the migraine, I think just because it throws my body out of wack in general (technical description







). Right now I'm on a trial run of Neurontin for the migraines - so far it's been great, I can tell a difference between the days I take them and those when I forget! No problems with tummy troubles re: the drugs either, so that's good news too.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

From what I have been able to read up on Migraines (the brain) and IBS (the Gut) seem to go hand in hand a lot. I was diagnosed with migraines during my first pregnancy, but wasn't diagnosed with IBS until a colonoscopy after my 2nd child. I have noticed that an IBS attack can easily bring on a mild headache, which sometimes turns into a migraine for me. I've noticed that usually occurs if I have been too scared to eat due to an IBS flare up. Not enough nutrients to my body could induce the migraine, but its hard to say. If your migraine comes on gradually try to stay in tune to your body and immideately take some R & R. Turn off lights, sounds, and try to relax. If that doesn't help see if a snack will. Imitrex worked to minimilize my migraines to where I only get one or two a year. The other times its just a bad headache for me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am not a co-sufferer myself; but I use a highly absorbant multi vitamin mineral that many migrane sufferers say reduces the severity and frequency of their headaches. I use a flavonoid supplement which increases the brain blood circulation and I believe that is responsible for my cessation of D and GERD. There is no doubt in my mind that the brain plays a role in both of these and that they can be treated with supplements alone.Mark


----------



## holly18 (Nov 10, 2004)

i was diagnosed with ibs a week ago and i have also suffered from migranes for many years. i take pizotifen every night to prevent migranes. last night i actually read the leaflet for this medication and it said it may cause constipation so it could actually be making me worse :Shas anybody tried the drug zomig rapidmelt for migrans? its a tiny little tablet that disolves on your tongue. i would suggest you try it because it has something in it to stop you from getting sick during the migrane.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi hd18, i too am on Pizotifen which makes be constipated, but i have noticed my migraines are reducing and they are less severe now. my doc also mentioned something about stomach migraines so im just wondering if anyone has any info on these? my docs REALLY good and helpful but he's basically said that i need to sit tight until my gastro. appt. on dec 7th and see what the hospital say.Ive never heard of zomig rapidmelt, but i sometimes use buccastem which is a tiny tablet that disolves under your gum, used for the sickness and nausea in migraines.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Well I ain't a young adult anymore, but I do get migraines. And I do believe that it has something to do with IBS, indigestion etc.When you don't digest right you loose your nutrition that is in the food. I take vitamins etc. but wonder how much of that I actually digest. Have been using Ensure, it is something that digest before it reaches you colon. I found if I use that every day I could go a couple of months without having a migraine that OTC drugs.won't get rid of.I use Imitrex injections for those migraines that nothing else will help. It leaves me pain free in 10 to 20 minutes. GREAT stuff. Zomig didn't do much for me and neither did Maxalt. But my niece used Maxalt as Imitrex don'thelp her that much. What is Neurontin? Is it a preventive or what?


----------



## missytoe18 (Nov 22, 2004)

I was diagnosed with migraines about 2 years ago...and this year i was diagnosed with IBS...are they related? probaly so


----------

